# Unsure what macro lens to buy



## xangria (Feb 4, 2011)

I just bought a Canon EOS Rebel XS. I love taking macro photos and am looking for a decent lens, but nothing very expensive since it's just for my own hobby. Does anyone have any recommendations? I am new to DSLRs so I don't really know what to look for in a lens. 

Thanks!


----------



## Overread (Feb 4, 2011)

How much is "not very expensive" in cash? 
Macro is an area you can get into very cheaply and more expensively - with the cheaper options being (of course) often more limited in scope.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 4, 2011)

Tokina 100mm 2.8 - $399


----------



## Davor (Feb 4, 2011)

Tamron 90mm f2.8 Di , amazing lens for the price. defiantly something to consider. you can pick up for 400$ new and even less used


----------



## xangria (Feb 4, 2011)

I was hoping to spend around $300.


----------



## dab_20 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've got the Sigma 105 mm F/2.8 and absolutely LOVE it! It's a little more expensive, I've seen $350 for Nikons, but about $450 for Canon. I also just do macro as a hobby. The length of the lens is perfect for both flowers and insects as well. This lens produces very sharp photos.

Something to think about saving a little more money for. I mean, I've never used another macro lens, but I have very little complaints about this one.


----------



## Davor (Feb 5, 2011)

If a new one doesn't fit your budget, i suggest looking for a used one. Possibly your local newspapers or online adds


----------



## KenC (Feb 5, 2011)

With a limited budget, extension tubes are worth considering.  If you have a Canon 50/ f1.8 (if you don't, you should - terrific lens for about $90!) you can add about 40-50 mm of extension tube(s) and you're in the macro range with the lens focused on infinity.


----------



## Davor (Feb 5, 2011)

Extension tubes in that range tend to be quite expensive. In the end he is still spending almost the amount of the Macro Lens


----------



## KenC (Feb 5, 2011)

That is true, but it can be done under the $300 limit with new equipment (Kenko Auto Extension Tube Set DG for Canon EOS Lens AEXTUBEDGC), while the macro lenses are all more than that unless you take a chance on a used one.  Depends how you feel about used stuff - I don't trust it myself but I know a lot of people swear by it.


----------



## Davor (Feb 5, 2011)

it all depends on the owner and how the lens was treated i guess, i mean for instance. i bought my Tamron 90mm used from local add, and turns out he owned it for about 7years! and when i got it there wasn't the smallest scuff or scratch on the lens , and there was a UV filter on it since day one of purches. You never know until you go out there and look for your self


----------

